# TSU-1000 and Details West Ditch Lights Issues.



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I installed some Details West ditch lights with bulbs into a Bachmann sd40-2 that I switched the stock decoder out for a sound decoder (the Tsunamis TSU-1000). When I turned on the function control for one of them nothing happened, then the other bulb turned on shorty then went off. It would not turn back on after this. Is this just something I will have to prgram into the decoder or do I need to get new bulbs and install some sort of resistor. If the later what type resistor do i need?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep it sounds like you let the smoke out of the lamp.
Resistor size depends on,
Are you setting up the ditch lights on there own outputs, 3 and 4 ? or same output, 3 or 4?
What is the Bulb voltage and amperage?
I quit using bulbs and went to either Fiber Optic or LED less failures.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

NIMT.COM said:


> Yep it sounds like you let the smoke out of the lamp.
> Resistor size depends on,
> Are you setting up the ditch lights on there own outputs, 3 and 4 ? or same output, 3 or 4?
> What is the Bulb voltage and amperage?
> I quit using bulbs and went to either Fiber Optic or LED less failures.


yep I figured a 1.5 volt bulb would require a resistor but i didn't think of it till after I had burnt both out.:retard: so what type of resistor will I need to pick up when I head to my local hobby shop to get new bulbs. It should be ok if I just put one resistor on the positive wire or common as soundtraxx calls it?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You want to use a 1/4 watt 470 ohm (bright) - 680 ohm (dimmer, longer life) on each light, either off +common or off -Output side.
Do not use more than one bulb per resistor. Doubling resistor size for more than one light will not work either.
If you use the standard flashing ditch light setup it is better to stay on the high side of the Ohm rating because the lights surge slightly every time they cycle on / off.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

NIMT.COM said:


> You want to use a 1/4 watt 470 ohm (bright) - 680 ohm (dimmer, longer life) on each light, either off +common or off -Output side.
> Do not use more than one bulb per resistor. Doubling resistor size for more than one light will not work either.
> If you use the standard flashing ditch light setup it is better to stay on the high side of the Ohm rating because the lights surge slightly every time they cycle on / off.


Is there a resistor between the 470-680 ohm range that will give me the best of both?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I think Radio Shack may have a 560, But that is your working range. The 1/2 watt is more available. For a buck you get 5.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Common is the 510 ohm and 560 ohm
680 ohm and is still pretty bright and works well for me.
I've heard of guys using 1K ohm but that's way too dim!
But It also depends on the bulb manufacturer.
Oh and you can get away with any between an 1/8- 1/2 watt too.
I typically use Surface mount or chip resistors to keep the size down.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

used a 560 ohm and highly regretted it. It was still to bright and while they stayed lit well for ditch lights type 2 when I switched it to type one they stayed on for a bit then the first bulb went out and I shut all the lights off. Guess it's off to the hobby store to get some 680 or 7?? ohm resistors for the one remaining bulb and the new one I will be buying. Those ditch light houseings really can't keep taking this ca on ca off ruitine on them.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

The next best value after the 680ohm is the 820ohm! You are using two resistors, one for each bulb arn't you?
Bulb burnout problems is a good reason to go LED!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

yes I am using a 560 ohm for each. I am amazed at how they could burn out at that seing as you say that 400's work for 1.5volt bulbs. I might just go and buy two 820 ohms and two 680 ohms. They don't make a 700's ohm?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Nope on the 700 ohm. What company are your bulbs from?
I've got a pile of Bulbs that went poof with the right resistors.
Ditch light circuits seam to have the most problems, I had so many problems that if I can't use LED's or fiber in the ditch lights I put a 1K resistor, They are dimmer but they stay lit!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I am not sure what company makes the bulbs, I will check when I go and pick up a new one on Saturday. is there by chance you could post a video on youtube or direct me to one that shows a 1000ohm resistor in action with a 1.5 volt bulb so I can see just how dim your talking. With the 560 ohms the bulbs were so bright I had to turn on the dimmer function on my tsu-1000 so I could actually look at them better and so they looked more correct. I guess when I programmed them to ditch lights with crossing logic on from just steady on it got rid of the dimming effect.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You have 2 560 put them in series and you can see for your self.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

so a 560 combined with a 560 will lower the voltage even more than a 560 all by itself? I thought they just lowered it to a preset voltage and that is it.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes it will drop twice the voltage
560 plus 560 = 1.2 k so real close to 1k
I would show you in real time but every thing is still packed. It's going to start getting unpacked tomorrow after I build the new work station.


----------

